# Wimbledon 2021



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone watching Wimbledon because of the beautiful turf?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Yep. Saw a show about the groundsman's preparations this year, he said he watches the turf and steps of the players rather than the tennis! A few players have slipped though, the grass has been a bit 'greasy' due to the humidity.


----------

